# Night light



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2017)

more like a painting then a photo


----------



## mmaria (Feb 16, 2017)

tone down that cyan and take care of those ugly pixels


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2017)

mmaria said:


> tone down that cyan and take care of those ugly pixels


 
Thanks for the suggestions. ya pixels are awful. It's funny what some people like I've sold 3 canvas prints of this in the last two days.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 16, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. ya pixels are awful. It's funny what some people like I've sold 3 canvas prints of this in the last two days.


oh lol great! how!?


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2017)

mmaria said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the suggestions. ya pixels are awful. It's funny what some people like I've sold 3 canvas prints of this in the last two days.
> ...



This is a very iconic lighthouse in the area and no one's ever captured it like this. One day on the local Facebook page and the sales started.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 16, 2017)

great for you 

the photo is really nice but it's the edit I don't like


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2017)

mmaria said:


> great for you
> 
> the photo is really nice but it's the edit I don't like



Thanks. I'm not really crazy about the edit myself really struggling on this one


----------



## alexis.alvarez (Feb 16, 2017)

An incredible, beautiful shot, but yes, much too cyan. And needs some cloning.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 16, 2017)

I actually liked the original, but you have to ask yourself - Is it for me or am I marketing the image. If the edit is what's selling then why mess with what's working. KUDOs on the sales and the capture


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm at a loss, this is a fantastic image. The color seems to work. I have so much to learn I guess. I would poop my pants if I captured that image.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I actually liked the original, but you have to ask yourself - Is it for me or am I marketing the image. If the edit is what's selling then why mess with what's working. KUDOs on the sales and the capture


 
This is another shot taken from the other night. Some people like this one, some like the other one. I have a total of six different pictures up for sale from that night.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I'm at a loss, this is a fantastic image. The color seems to work. I have so much to learn I guess. I would poop my pants if I captured that image.



 Thanks


----------



## hamlet (Feb 17, 2017)

Color really defines emotions a lot of times for me, despair comes to mind when i look at that OP.


----------



## goooner (Feb 17, 2017)

Excellent shot, well done!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 17, 2017)

They are both excellent photos.

It's because the first one looks so much like a painting that people are loving it (me included) and that's also why the blue works.


----------



## k5MOW (Feb 17, 2017)

I very much like both shots. Great work


----------



## PhOtoSITIVE (Feb 17, 2017)

I am inspired by both of these! I see the color is off but I think it all depends on whether you are trying for art or a realistic capture, doesn't it? Many HDR images aren't completely realistic, but they send a feeling of awe through you as you view them and that's noteworthy.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 17, 2017)

Nice Photos,From the D500?


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 17, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> They are both excellent photos.
> 
> It's because the first one looks so much like a painting that people are loving it (me included) and that's also why the blue works.



 Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 17, 2017)

k5MOW said:


> I very much like both shots. Great work



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 17, 2017)

k5MOW said:


> I very much like both shots. Great work



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 17, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Nice Photos,From the D500?



Thanks. Yes the D500


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 17, 2017)

goooner said:


> Excellent shot, well done!


 
Thank you


----------



## peterogof (Feb 17, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> more like a painting then a photo



Excellent



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 18, 2017)

peterogof said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > more like a painting then a photo
> ...



Thanks


----------

